# Sixers’ dilemma: Play or rest for Iguodala, Brand



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> It’s really quite simple: Do the 76ers play Andre Iguodala, who has tendinitis in his right knee, and Elton Brand, who has injuries on both hands, the rest of the way in order to keep the No. 6 spot in the Eastern Conference (or even move up to No. 5), or do they rest Iguodala and Brand as much as possible, even if it means dropping to the No. 7 spot.
> 
> Sixers coach Doug Collins already rested Iguodala last Saturday against Portland, the last game of the 5-game road trip and the second on back-to-back nights. He offered Brand the chance to sit as well, but he declined.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.delawareonline.com/76ers/2011/03/21/sixers-dilemma-play-or-rest-for-iguodala-brand/


----------



## richhobo89 (Nov 29, 2010)

The standings show the Sixers 4 games behind ATL and just a game in front of NY. I think the priority is to keep in front of NY. No rest, at least not right now. The finish line is close anyways, why would Iggy or Brand throw their hands in the air and want to rest?


----------

